# wild camping....water fill up



## magnificent (Sep 20, 2009)

hello , Richard here..am i to assume that all service stations will allow us to access the water hose ??......is a book available for purchase for scotland/ any area...that will give us that information ...fuel plus water..appreciate any pointers here eyemouth/ bamburgh direction thanks R


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I filled up (diesel & water) before catching the ferry to Barra at Tesco in Oban last September, but that was a big chain filling station staffed by people who don't have to pay the bills. So if using small local filling stations I would suggest topping up as often as you can, as sitting on their forecourt whilst taking on 100litres might not go down too well if they are on a water meter and paying the bill themselves.

I would also think it would be a courtesy to ask if it's OK as well.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Water*

On our trip to the Highlands last year we managed ok for water but taps were few and far between as was fuel, I did keep a spare 5 gals of fuel and water in our garage just in case!


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We found that villages in the highlands were well served by public conveniences which came in handy for emptying the cassette and filling with water. Just keep a lookout as you travel round and take the very sensible advice once uttered by Prince Philip "never pass up the opportunity to use a toilet" that way you should be Ok for water

Chris


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

For fresh water, you can always go into the local cemetery there is usually a tap available.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Water*

At a campsite in Aviemore (High Range) the cheeky gets charge you 20p per 17 litres. And that is if you are staying on-site and paying for a pitch.

Drinking water in Scotland cost around 1p per 10 litres

What I would suggest is if filling up in a Service station, ask if they would mind if you fill your water tank when you are about to spend money on fuel.

If they don't agree go elsewhere.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Did the Scottish Islands in August. Didnt have a problem, just be polite and ask first.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

We bought the new dehydrated water tablets from Outdoorbits

Pricey but invaluable for back up.

You buy them in 25, 50 or 100 Ltr tablets

www.outdoorbits.com

Eddie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> We bought the new dehydrated water tablets from Outdoorbits
> 
> Pricey but invaluable for back up.
> 
> ...


I've used these, they are very good and give first class drinking water.

Only problem is finding a water supply to re-hydrate them. 8)


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Eddie,

Do you mix them with Smash for instant potato?

Do they go well in choccie drinks

Peter


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I find that they work much better if you add them to gin or whisky - it seems to make the drink stronger.

An added bonus and well worth the cost!


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> I've used these, they are very good and give first class drinking water.
> 
> Only problem is finding a water supply to re-hydrate them. 8)


Tesco's or a garage forecourt works very well !

Cheers

Eddie

(I do like to help :wink: )


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ho Ho.

We used to run out all the time, now we seem to be able to for a few days, it's mostly down to water conservation, use the water from the spuds to make tea, etc, it just needs a bit more sugar to hide the salty taste.

Cemeteries are OK, but I always feel I'm being watched, so I do a little tidying while I'm there.

Most petrol stations have water for radiators, but they take an age so only if your desperate.

Try to use toilet facilities whenever you can, as this saves both water and less trips to empty the cassette.

Morrisons are also a good source of water.

Kev.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've even tried those hydrogen fuel cell thingamajigs. the only problem is that you need to carry an axe to chop them up to get them into the deisel filler pipe. Suppose I could try the unleaded ones which are thinner.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

:lol: 

why can't we fit a funnel on the roof of our mh and collect rain water into a tank as we go along, plenty of it here in scotland. in fact a little too much at the moment.

dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Something like that would be useful to fill the toilet tank.

Kev.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

can you put them in the freezer to use as ice cubes ?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh yes, they work well as ice cubes.

The only problem is that you don't get that very satisfying "clink - clink" in the glass.


----------

